# afficher les paroles d'un morceaux sur iPad iOS5



## babgond (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je possède divers fichiers audio contenant les paroles (texte des chansons)

-> Dans itunes 10.5 sur Mac pas de soucis, je fais un clic droit sur le morceau, obtenir des informations, puis onglet Paroles et hop j'ai accès aux paroles.

->Dans  Musique sur iPhone (iOS5), pas de soucis, je lance la lecture d'un morceau, je tapote l'image de la pochette et j'ai les paroles qui apparaissent par dessus la pochette

-> Dans Musique sur iPad (iOS5), je n'arrive pas. si je clique sur la pochette, la pochette passe en plein écran (en mode paysage ou portait), si je double tapote j'ai la liste de lecture qui apparait...

Bref Pouvez vous me dire comment faire sur un iPad sous iOS 5 ?

Merci


----------



## Ielvin (14 Novembre 2011)

idem, meme problème, si tu as des infos 
(peut-etre la 5.0.1 corrige-t-elle ce problème ?)


----------



## babgond (14 Novembre 2011)

J ai mis a jour mon iPad 5.0.1, mais le problème reste entier


----------



## Mirabelle55 (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai moi aussi ce problème... Impossible de faire afficher les paroles depuis que mon iPad est passé à l'iOS 5.
Je pensais que c'était lié au fait que c'était un iPad 1 et je m'étais résolue...
Mais j'ai la chance d'avoir le nouveau depuis vendredi et c'est pareil !


Alors si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis aussi intéressée. 


Et on remonte la discussion !


----------



## Sharp (18 Mars 2012)

Ces manquements sont connus et sont liés à l'iOS. 
La solution c'est d'attendre la prochaine mise à jour !


----------



## Mirabelle55 (18 Mars 2012)

Merci de ta réponse Sharp !
Y'a plus qu'à attendre...


----------



## jsbach (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de craquer pour le nouvel Ipad, avec donc IOS 5.1, mais le problème reste entier.  
D'après les forums du site Apple, le lecteur de musique intégré ("musique", ex Ipod sur ios 4) ne  supporte plus l'affichage des paroles que l'on a introduit dans I tunes depuis la version 5.
Ils disent que la seule solution en attendant que  Cuppertino soit ÉVENTUELLEMENT sensible aux nombreux messages de  protestation, est de trouver une app de tierce partie qui permettrait  cette lecture.

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il une iapp qui répondrait au "cahier des charges" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mirabelle55 (22 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai trouvé une application qui s'appelle musiXmatch.
Pas besoin de mettre les paroles dans iTunes, l'appli va les chercher toute seule !
par contre, gros inconvénient : il faut une connexion internet 

Pour l'instant, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux...

Bonne soirée


----------



## gngpn (23 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Voici une app qui permet de lire sur iPad 1,2,3 iOS 5 les paroles ajoutées dans iTune.

"Lyrics View"

Bonne nuit.


----------



## jsbach (24 Mars 2012)

Un grand merci à gngpn.

l'application en question "corrige" effectivement le défaut du successeur de "ipod" sur ipad ios 5.

Son prix est dérisoire, mais, question "politiquement incorrecte", est-ce délibéré de la part d'Apple?

Tout un programme...(sic...)


----------



## porcelaine93 (16 Août 2013)

J'ai la version iOS 6.1.3 et je me demande si l'application Lyrics View peut prendre les chansons qui ne sont pas achetés sur iTunes. J'ai des CD que j'entre dans la bibliothèque d'iTunes et que je transfert sur IPad, est-ce qu'on peut aussi voir ces paroles avec l'application. C'est ridicule comme prix 1,99$, mais je n'ai pas le goût de payer pour absolument rien. Merci


----------



## Jesersarien (4 Septembre 2013)

Je telecharge mes chansons et l'app Lyrics View marche parfaitement bien !


----------

